# !!! marmoset running wild !!!!



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is MISSING a marmoset as there is one loose running round my area like crazy from tree to tree no chance of catching it.
It keeps dissapearing and reapearing back to the same place (the park).

location - MANCHESTER


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

whereabouts in manchester are you cos if its local i'll ask around


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

PMd....:2thumb:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Are you sure it is definately a monkey.

My friend once said there was a monkey in the tree outside and it turned out to be a squirrel. She is a bit simple though lol


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Definately a monkey mate ive been within 3ft of it. If it was a squirrel id say that....:lol2: tried every method poss to catch it before it went dark no chance so god knows what happens next.....


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

RAIN MAN said:


> Definately a monkey mate ive been within 3ft of it. If it was a squirrel id say that....:lol2: tried every method poss to catch it before it went dark no chance so god knows what happens next.....


Doesnt sound like an escapee from near by...

Unless someone just got it..

They would return to their home under usual circumstances..

Have friends that have enclosures in garden and let run free..

Hope someone gets in touch soon mate...

If you see again try a carry box with blanket and food..

String catch it so as you can keep a distance...

Good luck


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

hope you find the owner/s and catch the marm soon! good luck and keep us updated, hope this has a happy ending!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds very strange! Lets hope it is caught real soon! If it is caught but no-one knows who the owner is, I would be happy for it to come here, as I only live in Preston & I have a flat-packed aviary spare, til either it's owner is found or it can be homed.


----------



## SnakeCrazy333 (Jan 1, 2011)

if i were you tomrrow i would go looking for it , if you have any freinds that go fishing , borrow a big net:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It will be incredibly hard to catch. It will unlikely to come to the ground, unless it is well used to humans & associates them with food. Probably the best idea would be to place some tasty treats, such as nuts, below the tree where the marmoset is, show the marmoset that you are placing food there, then have a large throwable net ready, stand back & if the marmoset braves coming down for food, try to throw the net over it. Be careful of their sharp teeth though.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Could you not try a squirrel trap, a humane cage type one. Something like this The Big Cheese - STV076 Squirrel Cage Trap: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Put some sweet smelling fruit in it and leave where he is usually spotted. and then just watch for a few hours at a distance..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Indicus said:


> Could you not try a squirrel trap, a humane cage type one. Something like this The Big Cheese - STV076 Squirrel Cage Trap: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> 
> 
> Put some sweet smelling fruit in it and leave where he is usually spotted. and then just watch for a few hours at a distance..


Ah yes, I forgot about the trip-trap mechanisms. Maybe you could ask a local pest controller to borrow one.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone the marmoset was successfully caught using a trip trap :2thumb:.
But we noticed its got a finger missing :gasp: we took it to the local vets they cleaned it up and put some sort of glue on it and coverd it seems fine still no sign of a owner though. (mystery) i will keep use posted on where it goes next if no one claims it.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

RAIN MAN said:


> Hi everyone the marmoset was successfully caught using a trip trap :2thumb:.
> But we noticed its got a finger missing :gasp: we took it to the local vets they cleaned it up and put some sort of glue on it and coverd it seems fine still no sign of a owner though. (mystery) i will keep use posted on where it goes next if no one claims it.


Well done for catching the poor lil' sod. Hope the owner is found soon.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

hey thanks the poor lil thing had to stay out overnight in the park cause we couldnt catch it before it went dark and lost sight of it but first thing this morning we went to the park and thereit was in the tallest tree in the park...:lol2: we set the trap up with loads of fresh fruit and about an hour later it went in.....ill post pics soon.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done!! At least the poor little chap will be warm tonight!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes that is fantastic news :no1:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Is there a zoo or wildlife park nearby?


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

aww congrats on catching it!!

lets hope someone comes foward for it, dont really want to believe someone would dump the poor thing.

cant wait to see pics...i love marms:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done on catching the marmoset :2thumb:


----------

